# Fun in Alabama



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2015)

After many years of knowing John I finally had the privelege to meet him. We had brought him a few pieces of wood, and he had a couple of really neat surprises for us. One is this beautiful handcrafted spoon he made using only his talented hands and simple tools. When you are able to really scritinize something made completely by hand like this, it becomes clear that making a spoon entirely by hand is not only time consuming but takes a lot of talent. The finish is really incredible and he got that smooth finish by burnishing it! My wife is thrilled (me too) ...



 




 



 



 


On top of the spoon he gifted us this lovely bag ...



 

I guess y'all will have to wait a few days to find out what's inside... 

In all of my excitement I totally forgot to get a picture of us! It was a short but fun visit and something tells me it won't be the last time I get to spend time with @Twig Man

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 16, 2015)

Man that's mighty kind of you to transport a body across state lines in a garbage bag for him. That's real friendship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 15


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 16, 2015)

Very cool, it's always fun to meet members that we have talked to here. Glad you guys are having fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool, it's always fun to meet members that we have talked to here. Glad you guys are having fun!




John and I go way back before WB. At least 6 years or more I'd say.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 16, 2015)

And I enjoyed kevin and his lovely wifes visit as well. We have known each other for quite a while and have had our ups and downs but through it all have remained friends which is a true test of friendship. He gifted me with some incredible FBE and Texas ebony!! Yall dont be too jealous LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 16, 2015)

Are you still going to be able to stop by on your way back?
Robert


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2015)

Robert I PM'd you - looks like her family is pulling us north tomorrow so we'll have to go back to Texas I-20. But there is zero doubt that we'll be coming back. Soon.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks fun!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice....real nice.


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2015)

Great story Kevin, glad y'all are having a good time! That is a beautiful spoon! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Most awesome FBE!!!!! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm guessing the bag is filled with dirty clothes... You don't want to blend your cleans and dirties on a road trip.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2015)

Kevin just sent me this picture of him in Alabama. He told me into moist it but I am

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2015)

Moist....eeewww....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

Stuck on I65 tween Montgomery & Birmingham due to wreck I assume. Pouring rain and cruising WB on an interstate at a dead stop.

Tony please don't explain what _"He told me into moist it but I am"_ means.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

Must be a really bad wreck looking for local traffic radio ....


----------



## TimR (Apr 17, 2015)

in the voice of yoda...
_He told me, yes, into... ummm moist it...ummm... but I am..._

_does that help? _


Now, in Tony's defense...spellcheck probably striked when he wanted to say "not to post it", NOT "into moist it"...but it does have a creepy ring to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

_The last song is for you can you can we we_

I just blared the radio into the voice text to see if it made as much since as a Tonyism. You decide.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

We have traveled less than 2 miles in the past 45 minutes on an interstate with posted speed of 70 mph

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> We have traveled less than 2 miles in the past 45 minutes on an interstate with posted speed of 70 mph


SLOWWWWW DOOOWWWWNNNN!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

No mystery now . . . .


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Matty waited and waited for Kevin but I didn't have the heart to tell her he wasn't coming! Sorry, didn't know we were in the middle of a wreck when I posted.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 17, 2015)

That looks bad


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

Man this I65 is bad were behind another wreck!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 17, 2015)

Take a detour! We have a big festival this weekend!


----------



## TimR (Apr 17, 2015)

Hope no one got hurt...cabs all look pretty much intact. Wondering what caused the trailer in front to have it's roof accordion back like it is. 
Dang, and it's in the other lane, so you were slowed due to rubbernecking at the very least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

TimR said:


> Hope no one got hurt...cabs all look pretty much intact. Wondering what caused the trailer in front to have it's roof accordion back like it is.
> Dang, and it's in the other lane, so you were slowed due to rubbernecking at the very least.



We werent just slowed we were at a standstill fir quite a while. What we later found out was that there was a fender bender in our lane from rubbernecking which is what had tobe vleared beforr we could even start crawling again. In our hotel finally after visiting with more relatives. I've had a great time here but my feet are longing to feel Texas soil beneath them again.


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony please don't explain what _"He told me into moist it but I am"_ means.



I was curious too, but was scared to ask. Tony


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Stuck on I65 tween Montgomery & Birmingham due to wreck I assume. Pouring rain and cruising WB on an interstate at a dead stop.
> 
> Tony please don't explain what _"He told me into moist it but I am"_ means.


Told me not to post it. You should be able to figure out my mississippi writing by now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

Well at least you didn't ask me to moisten it. I'm proud of that at least.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2015)

Still in AL and yet ANOTHER WRECK!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2015)

Eating Krystal burgers in Jackson Mississippi. Haven't seen any wrecks in Mississippi. They must know how to drive here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2015)

More fascinating sites along our travels.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 18, 2015)

Flame Boxelder post Flaming Boxcar... whodathunkit?

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------

